# Pour ou contre ...



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

le décapage sulfochromique avant collage sur substrat aluminium...

J'attends vos réponses....


----------



## barbarella (15 Janvier 2003)

Tout dépend du semi-conducteur utilisé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * le décapage sulfochromique avant collage sur substrat aluminium...

J'attends vos réponses.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi ca, le moyen de fabrication des nouveaux portables ?


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

Je suis bien sûr POUR.
Surtout après avoir lu  ceci


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2003)

Pour ? Contre ? Je serais plutôt pontre ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Pour ? Contre ? Je serais plutôt pontre ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ou Coutre ?


----------



## gribouille (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * le décapage sulfochromique avant collage sur substrat aluminium...

J'attends vos réponses.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et ta sur


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * 

et ta sur  * 

[/QUOTE]

Des fois elle est pour, mais y a des moments, elle est pas contre


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Des fois elle est pour, mais y a des moments, elle est pas contre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
_bien vu krys pour ton lien url 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_
quant à sa soeur, elle est "tout-contre", ca en devient génant


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Ca permet une meilleure résistance tout en augmentant la fiabilité. De plus ça ne donne aucun surcout au produit.

Donc je suis contre


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Ca permet une meilleure résistance tout en augmentant la fiabilité. De plus ça ne donne aucun surcout au produit.

Donc je suis contre   * 

[/QUOTE]
*logique*


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
quant à sa soeur, elle est "tout-contre", ca en devient génant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*_ 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce qu'elle ferait pas pour un décapage sulfochromique.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

c'est qui?


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * c'est qui?   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ki koi


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Je sais plus, j'ai rien compris, mais là je suis pour!


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Je sais plus, j'ai rien compris, mais là je suis pour!   * 

[/QUOTE]
*A VOTé*










_c'est comme en politique, on comprend rien mais on vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce qu'elle ferait pas pour un décapage sulfochromique.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
_c'est de la pure perversion !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















_


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
A VOTé










c'est comme en politique, on comprend rien mais on vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 * 

[/QUOTE]

Le contraire est également valable. On comprend (hélas) et on ne vote pas


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Le contraire est également valable. On comprend (hélas) et on ne vote pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tout à fait, mon cher jean-mimi


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
tout à fait, mon chère jean-mimi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah, je ne vous le fait pas dire Thierry


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ah, je ne vous le fait pas dire Thierry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
prépare toi à affronter ma fronde


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

A savoir, que l'opération de décapage sulfochromique, a pour but de créer une couche microporeuse à la surface de l'alu, afin d'améliorer la tenue des colles et peintures...

VOilà, vous savez, alors votez...


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Ah bin maintenant que je sais je m'en fiche, donc je vote pas! Quoique avant aussi je m'en fichais et j'ai déjà voté, 2 fois même, je suis trop pas malin...
Sinon vous acceptez le vote par procuration?


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
prépare toi à affronter ma fronde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Thierry la fronde est un imbécile,
avec sa fronde en matière plastique,
qu'il a acheté au prisunic,
à cent balles...
c'est pas mal


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Je suis pour Thierry la Fronde si c'est un imbécile!


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Sinon, à Lille, y fait froid


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Thierry la fronde est un imbécile,
avec sa fronde en matière plastique,
qu'il a acheté au prisunic,
à cent balles...
c'est pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tu connais tes classiques _(je ne l'ai pas entendu, celle là, depuis... 30 ans !!)_


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Sinon, à Lille, y fait froid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Evidement qu'à Lille il fait froid...la question ne se pose pas...
Il fait froid, gris, et avec un peu de bol on circule pas en ville a cause de la braderie...

La merde quoi...


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Bin non pas la merde, t'es pas là!
Sinon ta question se voulait démocratique mais si tu fais les questions et réponses ça devient dictatorial, donc je vote pour!


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
tu connais tes classiques (je ne l'ai pas entendu, celle là, depuis... 30 ans !!)









* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca nous rajeunit pas tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, ben j'vais allé boire ma camomille, regarder Derrick et au lit


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Pour krystoph : à Lille il fait beau pour un coup, mais bien évidemment froid!

On sort tous avec nos lunettes de soleil tant on a mal aux yeux dû à la non habitude du soleil! Certains sortent dans la rue en levant les bras au ciel et priant Dieu!!!


----------



## Deckard (16 Janvier 2003)

Ici fait 28°C, je cours mettre mes lunettes de soleil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







---------------------------

Et hop et de 100!


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Pour krystoph : à Lille il fait beau pour un coup, mais bien évidemment froid!

On sort tous avec nos lunettes de soleil tant on a mal aux yeux dû à la non habitude du soleil! Certains sortent dans la rue en levant les bras au ciel et priant Dieu!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et sinon, tu fumes quoi


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

En tout cas ça a l'air super puissant !!!


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

C'est donc ça l'odeur persistante qui nous envahie depuis quelques jours


----------



## ApplePie (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est donc ça l'odeur persistante qui nous envahie depuis quelques jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
vous avez du nez _(et du chien !!)_


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Le zoom est trop fort. Qui est qui


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Je fume pas car la pollution Liloise est amplement suffisante à se trouver dans un état permettant la comréhension des salades (attention suptile).
Sinon pour le vote par procuration?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord, et honnètement je ne pensais pas aller si loin avec le décapage sulfo...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Je suis tout à fait d'accord, et honnètement je ne pensais pas aller si loin avec le décapage sulfo...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme quoi. Rien n'est jamais acquis


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Bon j'ai là la lettre de procuration de ma chienne, apparemment elle vote pour(les traces de papattes sont clairs et sans aucune ambiguité).
Sinon elle attend pour peu des petits, 4 apparemment, aussi son vote compte-t-il pour 5 ou 1?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

On est pas en corse...

le vote compte 1, déjà beau qu'on la laisse voter...


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Je posais la question, on ne sait jamais.
Elle va être un peu déçu ce soir quand je vais lui apprendre... J'espère juste qu'elle ne m'en tioendra pas rigueur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 snif


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Ca a l'air vraiment terrible ce que tu fumes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fais gaffe quand même


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai ça !! Manquerait plus que les chiens aient le droit de vote tient !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_Ceci étant dit, je voterai blanc, je comprend rien à ce thread..._


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Moi non plus...


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Bin pourquoi ils ont pas le droit de vote ses petites bêtes! Donnez moi une bonne raison, y a bien des hommes pas plus malin qui l'ont!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Je crois avoir compris ce que tu veux nous dire...

Tu sembles penser que certains animaux sont aussi malins que certains hommes...

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi...

D'accord pour tous les chiens sauf :

1 - Les dalmatiens
2 - Les collets


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Je crois avoir compris ce que tu veux nous dire...

Tu sembles penser que certains animaux sont aussi malins que certains hommes...

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi...

D'accord pour tous les chiens sauf :

1 - Les dalmatiens
2 - Les collets   * 

[/QUOTE]

M'en fiche, suis un bâtard !!


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Je crois avoir compris ce que tu veux nous dire...

Tu sembles penser que certains animaux sont aussi malins que certains hommes...

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi...

D'accord pour tous les chiens sauf :

1 - Les dalmatiens
2 - Les collets   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je rajouterais : les serpents


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

C'est quoi ce racisme envers les dalmatiens et les collets?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Qu'est ce que vous avez contre les serpents...

Bande d'ingrats...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Ben les dalmatiens et les collets ce sont pas réputés pour leur cervelle...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Ben les dalmatiens et les collets ce sont pas réputés pour leur cervelle...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Les serpents non plus


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Ben les dalmatiens et les collets ce sont pas réputés pour leur cervelle...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Les serpents non plus...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Incroyable, vous avez répondu la même chose toi et krystof...

VOilà qui est trés interessant...

A quelle âge avez vous été séparé, les jumeaux ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * 

Les serpents non plus...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Tient... Y-a de l'écho ici...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Incroyable, vous avez répondu la même chose toi et krystof...

VOilà qui est trés interessant...

A quelle âge avez vous été séparé, les jumeaux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai quand même répondu avant. C'est moi qui est gardé le cerveau


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Tes propos n'engagent que toi...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Tes propos n'engagent que toi...

* 

[/QUOTE]

J'assume


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

engage, assume...

C'est toi Olivier ?


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Tin en à peine une journée je me fais un ami et je retrouve mon frère jumeau! J'en ai les larmes aux yeux!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Que d'émotion...

Que d'émotion...

Ceci dit, ton frère jumeau si tu le connaissais, tu partirais en courant...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * C'est toi Olivier ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux accorder ma basse, j'y arrive pas


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Je me suis pas sauvé en sachant qui etait mon ami! Je crois que je suis paré à tout!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai, maintenant, tu es mon ami...

Bon, olivier,
passe moi ta basse...
Tiens je l'ai accordée en Caron mineur...


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Non je suis contre!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Tu es contre quoi ou qui ?

Tout contre ?


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

contre tout court.


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Bon, olivier,
passe moi ta basse...
Tiens je l'ai accordée en Caron mineur...
* 

[/QUOTE]

AAAHHHH, mais ça fait mal aux doigts. Qu'est-ce que c'est


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Contre tout...

Tu vas voir tu vas te faire beaucoup d'amis ici...

Ils adorent les gars qui sont contre tout...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Contre tout...

Tu vas voir tu vas te faire beaucoup d'amis ici...

Ils adorent les gars qui sont contre tout...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Et je dirais même plus, ceux qui sont pour rien


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Non, je suis contre le pour du contre, pas contre tout. sinon contre n'aurait pas le même sens! Parfois je suis contrebasse aussi...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Moi je suis pas contrebasse...

Je suis contre alain caron...


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Moi je suis pas contrebasse...

Je suis contre alain caron...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Pourquoi il est mineur?


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Non, je suis contre le pour du contre, pas contre tout. sinon contre n'aurait pas le même sens! Parfois je suis contrebasse aussi...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Putain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









T'en a roulé combien depuis ce matin


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Putain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









T'en a roulé combien depuis ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
J'en ai roulé combien de quoi de salades?


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * 
J'en ai roulé combien de quoi de salades?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Enlève les limaces avant. C'est plus digeste


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Enlève les limaces avant. C'est plus digeste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca ne tient qu'à vous...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Son talent l'est...


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Il y a des talents à l'Est? Comprends queush...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Tu me demande (parlant d'alain caron) si il est mineur..

Je te réponds que c'est son talent qui est mineur.


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Pouh lala vous êtes trop malin pour les gars du Nord vous j'ai du mal à vous suivre...
Vous êtes des Dieux!
Amen.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Oh oui, flattez moi mon bon blase...


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Non, tu flatules déjà assez!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai que j'ai quelques flatulences en ce moment...


----------



## dabidge (16 Janvier 2003)

Essayons de rester poli tout de même!


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Vous êtes des Dieux!
Amen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quelqu'un me parle


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

Oui le petit truc de Lille! J'ai osé parlé à des Dieux... Si ma moman savait ça!


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Oui le petit truc de Lille! J'ai osé parlé à des Dieux... Si ma moman savait ça!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, bon...Ca ira pour cette fois-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Passe sous la table


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

Table ou bureau... Attention pas même environnement, je sui splus habitué au bureau!


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Moi c'est plutôt passe sous l'établi...


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Table ou bureau... Attention pas même environnement, je sui splus habitué au bureau!   * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as raison, la moquette c'est plus agréable pour les genoux


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Bon, passe sous la fraiseuse...

Et mange moi la trois tailles coupe au centre...


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

Oui, elle est même idéal car c'est anti dérapant


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Bon, passe sous la fraiseuse...

Et mange moi la trois tailles coupe au centre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai oublié :
On a accès à internet sur un tour Vernier à commande numérique


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Ouais y a un accés internet...

Pour télécharger des programmes d'interpolation linèaire...


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

Si il est commandé par un mac alors peut être?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Pas de mac dans l'industrie, on est pas la pour rigoler...

On bosse nous...


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * Si il est commandé par un mac alors peut être?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'en connais quelques unes commandées par un mac, elles ne m'en ont jamais parlé


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Ouais mais en russie elles ne la ramènent pas...


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

Pourtant le mac c'est tout! Ah oui mais il ne sait pas tout, ok...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

Exacte, il ne sait pas tout...pour rigoler c'est bien pour bosser, faut passer à aut' chose...


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Ouais mais en russie elles ne la ramènent pas...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bah c'est bien connu :
Fait plaisir au client, ou Poutine t'éclate les dents


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

C'est super bon la poutine, mais va expliquer ça aux nordistes...


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Exacte, il ne sait pas tout...pour rigoler c'est bien pour bosser, faut passer à aut' chose...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Tout à fait, en parlant de ça j'y retourne...
A+ chères salades!


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * C'est super bon la poutine, mais va expliquer ça aux nordistes...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va être difficile. Et puis j'ai pas beaucoup de temps à perdre en ce moment, j'ai beaucoup de boulot


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Janvier 2003)

bouffon...


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

Si, si, j'ai beaucoup de boulot.
J'dois faire une pub pour un fabricant de stores, mais je bloque. Pas d'inspirations.


----------



## dabidge (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * bouffon...   * 

[/QUOTE]
On bouffe qui?


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dabidge:</font><hr /> * 
On bouffe qui?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Lui





Avec quelques bouteilles de pif et des blagues bien grasses. ca t'intéresse ?


----------

